# show n go is having an event name change



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

dates are as followed 
*APRIL DATE CHANGE IS APRIL 2ND *
EURO'D OUT Sun 4/2/17 

EURO'D OUT Sun 10/15/17








[/url]Untitled by snipes74, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Just saw this too "EURO'D Out"


----------

